# The MBTI Personality Test



## Argus (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe you guys have heard of it. It's a pretty sweet personality test.

The Lenore Thomson Personality Test is a really accurate one.
or HumanMetrics if that one didn't work out for you.
Both of them are the MBTI.

*Post your results!*

I must admit that I know a freakish amount about it so if you have any questions let me know.
Don't be whiny bitches and say you don't want to be put in a box. If you do, I'll put you in the Whiny Bitch box.


----------



## Argus (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a basic tongue-in-cheek overview for those of you that care.



> THE FOUR DICHOTOMIES, DEMYSTIFIED:
> 
> It's in your best interest to be somewhat balanced in these dichotomies rather than extreme, and that's one thing we hope you take away from this site. This is a scale, so no one is either one ALL the time.
> 
> ...






> THE COGNITIVE FUNCTIONS, DEMYSTIFIED
> 
> Ni -- Introverted Intuition (not Nickel, which I know is what you thought). Allows you to see ideas from different perspectives, as well as have unusual insights or hunches that are often useful. And just to be clear, it does NOT make you psychic (normally).
> 
> ...




Your TMPI answers suggest that your type preference is:

*ENTP*
Ne Ti Fe Si

*E*- 9 vs I - 5
S - 2 vs *N* - 12
*T* - 9 vs F - 5
*P* - 13 vs J - 1


----------



## compass (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I've found it to be incredibly accurate. I forgot the exact splits, but I'm an INFP, heavily introverted and pretty much right between feeling and thinking with a slight feeling bias.


----------



## Argus (Nov 25, 2009)

Sweet. I have yet to meet an INFP that I have't liked.


----------



## Clay (Nov 25, 2009)

ISTP - that was really interesting. 

http://www.personalitypage.com/home.html

that site has a lot of info on the different types dealing with work, love, and personal growth. i feel like a lot of the info was really accurate. i've been in a period of personal growth lately, really admitting and confronting my personal limitations and weaknesses and trying to over come them... there really was some good advice on that website about how to challenge myself and continue my process of self-mastery (whatever that means). this damn thing kept me up way too late, as i've got a lot of ISTP oriented projects that i'm supposed to be working on in the morning, haha. engaging my environment, staying active, and adventuring, developing and perfecting skills; its going to be a big day! finishing the chicken coop i've been building, studying jazz and guitar theory, watching trains go by my house all day, hell yeah.


----------



## Argus (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## cricketonthemove (Dec 3, 2009)

INTP


This seems pretty accurate to me!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Dec 3, 2009)

INFP


E-2/I-12
S-6/N-8
T-6/F	-8
P-11/J-3

Generally what I expected.


----------



## Smallredbox (Dec 3, 2009)

Isxp

e	5	i	9
s	10	n	4
t	7	f	7
p	10	j	4


----------



## Alaska (Dec 4, 2009)

INFP

E	6	I	8
S	3	N	11
T	4	F	10
P	12	J	2


The really long and detailed description almost made my jaw drop. 

Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## yarn and glue (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm always fascinated by these tests, because I feel like an accurate "diagnosis" of my type might be revelatory and helpful, but I find them difficult to complete to my satisfaction because I'm bipolar. I know they always have a disclaimer about just answering with whatever seems most accurate at the time, which I appreciate, but nevertheless most of these questions seem blatantly Polar in nature.

Of course, the problem wouldn't exactly be solved if more questions were to include a third option for "Both / Either / None of the Above," because there's no way for the 'puter to tell in that case if you're a) Bipolar, or b) incredibly diplomatic, neutral, or Swiss.

That being said, I still intend to fill this one out. I always do, fan of grand repetitive Sisyphean gestures that I am


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 4, 2009)

ISTP

E	6	I	8
S	8	N	6
T	8	F	6
P	12	J	2

Not quite what I expected...

Here's the kicker though, if I take this thing again in a week, I'll probably have drastically different results. I'll bet everybody will, to some extent at least...


----------



## wartomods (Dec 4, 2009)

in those tests you basically say what you are, its not rocket science


----------



## tallhorseman (Jan 31, 2010)

INTJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78 50 1 11

I'm assuming this is the same basic test, using Jung Theory. My girlfriend asked me to take it a few weeks back. It IS amazing the way they can read you by just asking 60 questions or so.


----------



## LarZ (Jan 31, 2010)

INFP (waaay waay on the P side, pretty even on the others.)

Honestly, I'm not even sure I understand it all, but it seems pretty accurate. I will continue to ponder it.

-Larz


----------



## Subsick (Feb 1, 2010)

XXFP

E 7, I 7
S 7, N 7
T 4, F 10
P 10, J 4

hrmmmm


----------



## goggles (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine just doesn't make sense... I guess that means I'm a drifter for life.

XXFP

E	7	I	7
S	7	N	7
T	6	F	8
P	14	J	0

-Goggles

EDIT: I took the second test and this is what it came up with:

Your Type is 
ISFP

Strength of the preferences %
44	6	25	67

Still its interesting to see that its actually fairly accurate.


----------



## soleil (Feb 1, 2010)

Your TMPI answers suggest that your type preference is:

ENFP

E 8	I 6
S 6	N 8
T 3	F 11
P 10	J 4

http://www.personalitypage.com/ENFP.html *the inspirer* haha


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Apr 20, 2012)

ISTJ


----------



## Jawline (Apr 20, 2012)

IXFP​
E​ 4​ I​ 10​S​ 7​ N​ 7​T​ 2​ F​ 12​P​ 13​ J​ 1​


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 20, 2012)

uh oh


----------



## dharma bum (Apr 20, 2012)

*INTJ* = Dominant Introverted Intuition with an Extraverted Thinking auxiliary function.


----------



## Thoreau (Apr 20, 2012)

I​N​T​J​*Strength of the preferences %*​67​75​75​11​
distinctively expressed introvert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## suprhromnn (Apr 21, 2012)

ENTP


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 21, 2012)

INFP. Here is a page that links each personality subtype to Jungian archetypes. This analysis is very interesting, although I don't think the tests account for the ways personality can evolve over time.
http://www.wischik.com/damon/Texts/myersbriggs.html


----------



## Unslap (Apr 22, 2012)

Im so surprised at all of the INFPs. This was also my result when i took the test years ago, but its supposed to make up just 1% of the population ? I read the book and its sequel several times over in 9th grade. But taking this test helped fuck up my self perception for a while... I now want to forget my results and let my personality move freely without thinking "but why would i like death metal, im supposed to be gentle and soft hearted INFP". get out of my head fucking results!!!!!


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 22, 2012)

Unslap said:


> Im so surprised at all of the INFPs. This was also my result when i took the test years ago, but its supposed to make up just 1% of the population ? I read the book and its sequel several times over in 9th grade. But taking this test helped fuck up my self perception for a while... I now want to forget my results and let my personality move freely without thinking "but why would i like death metal, im supposed to be gentle and soft hearted INFP". get out of my head fucking results!!!!!


Most estimates place INFPs at 4% of the population, not 1%. Also, forums by their very nature are going to to attract introverts, and the people who are drawn to these tests in the first place will be those who are fascinated with human psychology, a trait that would not necessarily apply to other personality types in equal measure. So that selects out a number of subtypes automatically. That said, these tests are subjective, and should not be treated as an exact science. Really, there is no such thing as an exact science of human psychology and anyone who says otherwise probably has some major control issues going on. It would be a gross oversimplification to assume that all INFPs are gentle and conflict-avoiding, because correctly applying the tests entails a thorough understanding of the complexities of each subtype and the different ways in which each be expressed. Also, people whose scores are closer to the center probably will not find the tests to be as useful as those whose scores fall way in either direction, meaning that not all aspects of each subtype will apply equally to every person. I initially dismissed MBTI tests as pop psychology but, after analyzing the system somewhat in depth, can see that there is quite a bit more to the methodology than meets the eye. In my opinion, the tests can be extremely useful for those who are willing to take the time to thoroughly familiarize themselves with the system.


----------



## Nelco (Apr 23, 2012)

ENFJ
You are:

moderately expressed extravert
distinctively expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## Nelco (Apr 23, 2012)

Your _TMPI_answers suggest that your type preference is:
XSTP

E 7 I 7
S 8 N 6
T 8 F 6
P 9 J 5

whatever all that systematic garble means


----------

